# How to go from promotion to written warning in 2 weeks



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2006)

*Week 1 *

Manager1: We are promoting you 
Badgers: Good news, how much more cash to I get? 
Manager1: None for the first three months then performance based increase
Badgers: That old chestnut eh? Okay, I will do it as I am a mug
Manager1: Good, you start next week so handover your current work to *****
Badgers: Will I get a % pro-rata payment of the bonus I was working towards? 
Manager1: Yes 
Badgers: Cool 

*Week 2 *

Badgers: All work handed over and new procedures written
Manger2: Excellent work 
Badgers: I notice there was no bonus in my salary
Manager2: Really? I will sort that at 10am tomorrow 

10am: No word
12pm: No word 
2pm: No word
Next day: No word
Badgers: What is happening with my bonus? 
Manger2: I have asked Manager1 to sort it
Badgers: Thanks for letting me know at 10am 

Badgers: Can you finalise my bonus payment amount and date please? 
Manager1: You are not getting one
Badgers: That is not what you said before 
Manager1: You misunderstood, bonus will only be paid on completed work
Badgers: That is not what you said before 
Manager1: That is the company procedure
Badgers: Show me where it says that and explain why you are going back on your word? 
Manager1: I am busy and that is the final word on the matter
Badgers: (in open plan office) How the fuck did you become a manager? 
Manager1: I beg your pardon 
Badgers: Did you collect fucking crisp packets or something? 
Manager1: I want to see you with HR at 5pm. You can bring a witness

That is how to do it!!


----------



## ELO (Nov 8, 2006)

Ouch!

Was the intial promotion actually a promotion or just you being given more work I wonder........


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 8, 2006)

CV time?


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> *Week 1 *
> 
> Manager1: We are promoting you
> Badgers: Good news, how much more cash to I get?
> ...



Badgers!!!

 but  as well!!

What did they say at 5?


----------



## Pete the Greek (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, what did they say??

I'm behind you dude, your boss is a cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> What did they say at 5?



I hardly said anything. They claimed gross misconduct and had a pre-typed final written warning already in a envelope. I asked if that was the end of the matter and they said yes. 

Could start kicking off and investigating my rights, appeal etc. but can't be arsed as I hate the place. 

Fuck it anyway......They have been pissing me around for months and I can at times be prone to being a bit unprofessional (in their eyes) around the office. Just gonna ride the place out until the new year and sling my hook. 

Shame I have no qualifications or experience to work anywhere less hideous.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2006)

ELO said:
			
		

> Ouch!
> 
> Was the intial promotion actually a promotion or just you being given more work I wonder........



It is a shame because I hated my old job and liked this new role. Although this was a bit of a 'sideways' promotion, I had shrugged off Manager1 (cunt) and was getting on well with Manager2. 

Might have been a reason to offload more work on me but they have no chance of getting that do they?


----------



## Pete the Greek (Nov 8, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I hardly said anything. They claimed gross misconduct and had a pre-typed final written warning already in a envelope. I asked if that was the end of the matter and they said yes.
> 
> Could start kicking off and investigating my rights, appeal etc. but can't be arsed as I hate the place.
> 
> ...



I empathise.

I think it's the work place that drives you to the point of being umprofessional, because it is so damn anal and depressing.

Fuck em, they are stitch up merchants and scum bags, let them rot with their banal lives.

Find something else and tell em to go do one mate.

All the best to you


----------



## Wookey (Nov 8, 2006)

Fuck them all to hell.


----------



## Iam (Nov 8, 2006)

Cunts.

A mate of mine has just had similar arguments over a verbal bonus offer.

They didn't pay it.

Remember: Verbal offer like that means fuck all, innit.

Fair play for telling him like it is though, Badgers.


----------



## ELO (Nov 8, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> It is a shame because I hated my old job and liked this new role. Although this was a bit of a 'sideways' promotion, I had shrugged off Manager1 (cunt) and was getting on well with Manager2.



Does this neccessarily have to be 'it'?

You've had the written warning, they've said the matter is closed.

If you like the new role, see how it goes.

Has anyone here had a warning at work and stayed on?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 8, 2006)

Christ yes. But not a final written one.

Still, it's a lesson: do nothing unless things are in writing. Clearly they understood that very well, which is why first they didn't and then they did.


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 8, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Badgers: (in open plan office) How the fuck did you become a manager?
> Badgers: Did you collect fucking crisp packets or something?



That is absolute comic genius 

Can I steal it for when I get pissed off with my manager?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> That is absolute comic genius
> 
> Can I steal it for when I get pissed off with my manager?



Take it as your own my friend. I am living proof that it provokes a reaction.


----------



## J77 (Nov 9, 2006)

Can you name and shame them, or give us a hint...

< you should've played it out - the situation, that is and trying to get what they promised - a bit longer before swearing tho' >


----------



## astral (Nov 9, 2006)

Haven't they skipped the verbal warning stage?


----------



## Loki (Nov 9, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Fuck them all to hell.


Ditto. Your anger is totally understandable seeing as you'd been lied to over something so important. Of course Manager1 knew they were shafting you, their incompetence is no excuse.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Christ yes. But not a final written one.
> 
> Still, it's a lesson: do nothing unless things are in writing. Clearly they understood that very well, which is why first they didn't and then they did.



I have worked on after warnings before but to be honest this is not the first time that they have treated me, or other colleagues like this. 

The management team are 90% populated from another company which owns half of this company. It is a bit of a boys club of MBA trained managers with no UK experience and a total unwillingness to accept that other people may have valid opinions. 

As I said earlier I could try and address this but I could do without the hassle to be honest. I will excact revenge in my own special way....


----------



## pogofish (Nov 9, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> Haven't they skipped the verbal warning stage?



If it is considered "gross misconduct," they can go straight to stronger penalties.

Got to say that IME, this is pushing it tho.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> Can you name and shame them, or give us a hint...



I would love too post up some details, the company is basically just a website and anyone technical can see that it is pretty crap. They have a feedback email address and telephone number which could be funny to post up....... 

Not really sure if it is a good idea


----------



## ELO (Nov 9, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I They have a feedback email address and telephone number which could be funny to post up.......
> 
> Not really sure if it is a good idea



Proberbly not. Shame, but proberbly not.

Not while you are still working there, at least.....................


----------



## J77 (Nov 9, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> *the company is basically just a website* and anyone technical can see that it is pretty crap.


Oh, you could have fun with that...


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 9, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> As I said earlier I could try and address this but I could do without the hassle to be honest. I will exact revenge in my own special way....


Do they need you more than you need them, by the way? Because if so, or if you might bluff them that this is so, you can always try writing out your resignation. You take them the letter and you say that you will hand it in unless the written warning is revoked.

It's obviously a high-risk strategy but the possibility exists if you want it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Do they need you more than you need them, by the way? Because if so, or if you might bluff them that this is so, you can always try writing out your resignation. You take them the letter and you say that you will hand it in unless the written warning is revoked.
> 
> It's obviously a high-risk strategy but the possibility exists if you want it.



They would rather lose essential staff than admit they have acted in-properly or made poor business decisions.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 9, 2006)

They'll be going down the pan before long then anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> They'll be going down the pan before long then anyway.



Sadly not I would guess.... 

They might shake the place up a bit but are being bankrolled as a loss making investment for the next 3 years by a big (and evil) corporate.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 9, 2006)

Tossers by the sound of thing, Badgers, who obviously know fuck all about employment law.

Exact revenge in your own special way  me likee

I am doing that tomorrow by rerouting my phone to the director's, as I have to move office and he won't allow us to send out any emails saying that there will be disruption. I'll be using his computer to check incoming emails as well.


----------



## bikergrrl (Nov 9, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Shame I have no qualifications or experience to work anywhere less hideous.



Badgers! Don't be a fucking tit! Just because you have no qualifications doesn't mean you're not entitled to a job you enjoy.

I am drop-out   reasonably smart, but still a drop-out. But, I bloody love my new job, its great!


----------



## bikergrrl (Nov 9, 2006)

Dp


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Exact revenge in your own special way  me likee



You mean like blowing your nose on the back of Manager1's coat which was hanging up in the cloakroom? 

That kind of thing?


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 10, 2006)

Fag ash in his coffee.  An oldie, but a goodie


----------



## J77 (Nov 10, 2006)

You guys ain't thinking techno-revenge...

website + images + lots of urban posters...


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 10, 2006)

If you really wanted to fuck him up, you could plant kiddie porn and email conversations about class A drugs on his computer.  Though that may be considered a step too far.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 10, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> You mean like blowing your nose on the back of Manager1's coat which was hanging up in the cloakroom?
> 
> That kind of thing?



Sounds good to me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2006)

Today....

Manager2: Your work has been outstanding and I really appreciate it. You are a real leader in the team and this has not gone unnoticed. 
Badgers: Do you think I warrant a bonus? 
Manager2: I might be able to work something out for you.
Badgers: That was irony
Manager2: Oh....I see
Badgers: Right, I have work to do


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 16, 2006)

Not as good a line as "crisp packets" though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Not as good a line as "crisp packets" though.



Sadly I MUST bite my tongue as I simply can't afford to get sacked. I am just gonna be good until the new year and then I am off!


----------



## J77 (Nov 17, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Badgers: Right, I have work to do


A slave to the machine


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> A slave to the machine



No managers in today so I will 'rage against' it instead


----------



## J77 (Nov 17, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> No managers in today so I will 'rage against' it instead


 

And it's Friday!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> And it's Friday!!!



I know..... 

That is one of the good things about this place. Friday afternoons everyone just gives up and by about half four the office beer fridge is under attack


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 17, 2006)

Is that the Smeg fridge?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Is that the Smeg fridge?



Are you psychic  

We have two of the beasts

One has beer in (free) one has canned drinks and bottled water (50p each)


----------



## lights.out.london (Nov 17, 2006)

I love the collecting crisp packets jibe. I shall steal that and use it as my own.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 17, 2006)

It's very good. If somebody said it in a movie it'd be on the "favourite movie quotes" tread.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 17, 2006)

They haven't really followed disciplinary procedure and you could definitely challenge them if you wanted to.... I don't think what you said qualifies as gross misconduct.... If they do sack you I'd go for unfair dismissal. 

(speaking with her union rep hat on - fresh from a course about employment law and representing members)


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 17, 2006)

But does your course teach anything about making smart remarks to managers' faces, eh? I dunno, the old dinosaur still needs to modernise...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> They haven't really followed disciplinary procedure and you could definitely challenge them if you wanted to.... I don't think what you said qualifies as gross misconduct.... If they do sack you I'd go for unfair dismissal.
> 
> (speaking with her union rep hat on - fresh from a course about employment law and representing members)



Yeah I know.....I normally love to 'fight the man' and stand up for myself but the place is so messed up that it would just be a long and irritating process. I will wait for the pleasure of resigning with relish. The good thing is that they will place me straight on gardening leave so I will get a nice 4 weeks paid leave. Also I feel a bit of flu coming my way in December, oddly around the time of the Christmas party  

CV is all sorted and as soon as I get my nice new holiday allocation on Jan 1st I will begin the always enjoyable process of job hunting.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2006)

lightsoutlondon said:
			
		

> I love the collecting crisp packets jibe. I shall steal that and use it as my own.



Some more favourites...... 

_How have you not been sacked and replaced with a shaved monkey? _
or
_How have you not been sacked and replaced with a one armed monkey? _

_If I put a wig on a speak-your-weight machine you would be redundant! _


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 19, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> They haven't really followed disciplinary procedure and you could definitely challenge them if you wanted to.... I don't think what you said qualifies as gross misconduct.... If they do sack you I'd go for unfair dismissal.
> 
> (speaking with her union rep hat on - fresh from a course about employment law and representing members)



It's true that they may not have followed procedure, but I am afraid that it could be classed as gross misconduct. Besides which, Badgers has to decide whether it is worth the effort and risk to challenge it procedurally, when s/he is, seemingly, unhappy and planning to leave anyway. I had got the impression that s/he is not a union member, which is a shame. I do wish people would join trade unions!


----------



## pembrokestephen (Nov 19, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> No managers in today so I will 'rage against' it instead


And this is _exactly_ what an oppressive, overbearing management style yields - previously willing and enthusiastic staff fucking about the moment the boss's back is turned.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2006)

Today I face more outstanding fuckwittery in the office.... 

I work in a team of seven people. There is one Administrator and three 'mini' departments made of two people, one of which I manage. I actually quite like all of the six people and (apart from when we are mismanaged) we work pretty well together. 

Out of the blue last night Manager1 (remember this guy?) called us in for a short notice meeting at 17:00 last night. He started off by telling us how well everything was going but I was sitting there just waiting for the next bombshell. Surely enough Manager1 has decided that despite 'working well and setting an example to the whole company' he feels that we should have an overall team leader. 

The 'super' way that the management envisage this team leader being selected is by each person in the team voting for three people in the following format: 

3 points - most suitable candidate
2 points - second most suitable candidate
1 point - third most suitable candidate

We are not to give any reasons for our selection
You can request not to be put forward for the position (regardless of votes)
Nobody can vote for themselves

There is no confirmation what pay increase (if any) at all will be awarded. 

Once they have counted up the 'votes' the top three points scorers will each get 3 weeks trial as a team leader. At the end of the nine weeks we all get to vote again.

 

The first point I raised was:
_If you are happy with the way this team works why are you changing it?_

The second point I raised was: 
_Does this not lean towards a popularity contest?_

The third point I raised was:
_This is supposed to be a place of work, not reality television_

Am I alone in thinking this is a crap way to work? Possibly I am old fashioned but if the management team created a job specification and asked people to apply individually for this role we would end up with a candidate selected on experience and merit? Instead we will end up with months of turmoil while the 'lucky' three battle it out.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 23, 2006)

that is utterly shit.

can you sabotage Manager1 by getting everyone in your team to ask not to be put forward


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 23, 2006)

Badgers said:
			
		

> The third point I raised was:
> _This is supposed to be a place of work, not reality television_


Well, if Mr Blair can propose the creation of several dozen "supernannies", I imagine the whole country will be run as a Channel Four show in the very near future.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, have the used the phrase "your attitude" yet? As I recall that's the usual way of dealing with any employee who is prepared to point out bullshit when they see it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2006)

baldrick said:
			
		

> that is utterly shit.
> 
> can you sabotage Manager1 by getting everyone in your team to ask not to be put forward



It is farcical isn't it? 

Once again the management have taken a well performing and settled team and made everyone feel shit. Glad I am just sitting here killing time until I do a runner


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Oh, have the used the phrase "your attitude" yet? As I recall that's the usual way of dealing with any employee who is prepared to point out bullshit when they see it.



My attitude has been raised on a dozen times or more. I start every sentence with 'please don't see this as negative but......' these days.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds like it's too late to me.

Remember, everybody must _say _that they want to do things properly, but nobody must actually _do _it. Let alone point out that it is not being done.


----------



## poster342002 (Nov 23, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Oh, have the used the phrase "your attitude" yet? As I recall that's the usual way of dealing with any employee who is prepared to point out bullshit when they see it.


I once got the "your attitude" lecture from some tosspot of a boss who was also the union rep _and_ a member of the left-faction of that union to boot.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 23, 2006)

Aren't they all, poster. Aren't they all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2006)

The votes are in  

I opted out of the popularity competition early on and voted for a guy who had a second interview with another company yesterday. 

What an odd place to work


----------



## beeboo (Nov 23, 2006)

Badgers, how DO you put up with it! 

That sounds like a complete farce.  Loved your questionning of the boss..reality TV indeed!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Badgers, how DO you put up with it!



Sometimes I am like this  

Sometimes like this  

Most the time like this


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 23, 2006)

hmmmhhhhhhhh 
pesamism!
look for an answer,, it's there, somewhere\\/\/ uck


----------



## max_freakout (Nov 23, 2006)

bummer  


still at least you got a chance to be rude to him and hurt his pride in an open plan office


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2006)

Manager1 is on holiday for two weeks and once again has swanned off leaving several people with an unsure financial Christmas! 

Just pulled the CEO in and gave him a list of issues (in a non-swearing, non-crisp packet way) regarding this moron!! 

His response was _you need to chase him for these things_!!

WTF  

I told him that if he is happy to pay me a management wage I will start resolving management issues. Until this happens I would expect that a manager 'manages' or is that too much to ask.....

I closed by saying _If you value your staff then treat them well or I will leave you to guess the outcome_


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 5, 2006)

Thats the spirit Badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2006)

Some interesting reading


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 6, 2006)

Start all phrases questionning your manager with 'With all due respect.....'. Then your attitude can't be questionned as you have shown _all the respect that was due to them_.

At least you don't have people questionning your qualifications to do your job


----------



## Julie (Dec 7, 2006)

It sounds foul Badgers.

All the best with the job hunting


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2006)

Maybe I should form a union?

(then quit)


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah,that'll learn them


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Start all phrases questionning your manager with 'With all due respect.....'. Then your attitude can't be questionned as you have shown _all the respect that was due to them_.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Some lines for my boss then...
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2007)

Woo-Hoo!!! 

Badgers managed to pick up another written warning yesterday!!!!


----------



## sheek (Jan 12, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Woo-Hoo!!!
> 
> Badgers managed to pick up another written warning yesterday!!!!




Blimey what did you do? 

I got asked to leave on monday for erm making mistakes (3 in total)   it would appear that making mistakes in a new job is no longer alllowed


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2007)

sheek said:
			
		

> Blimey what did you do?
> 
> I got asked to leave on monday for erm making mistakes (3 in total)   it would appear that making mistakes in a new job is no longer alllowed



I had serious concussion in December and was off sick from the 12th till when we broke up on the 21st. Company policy states that you are required to call in by 09:30 *EVERY* day whilst off sick. I just assumed that being submitted to hospital and advising work on the 13th that it would last 2-6 weeks was enough. 

They actually threatened to withhold my salary from the 13/12/2006 till the 02/01/2007 too but did not go ahead with it. Sadly they did withhold my December bonus though.......... 

On a positive note I had a fantastic interview this morning. Higher salary, shorter working day, casual dress, stunning office and a wicked location!!! 

Fingers and toes are crossed


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 12, 2007)

Oooh, good luck there Badgers - hopefully your karmic reward for having had to put up with such farce is just around the corner


----------



## Mr_Nice (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice one Badgers I admire you fighting, going down fighting all the way  sounds like you work with a complete bunch of fcukwits at managment level, defo time to move on and what more incentive do ya need bro ....


----------



## sheek (Jan 12, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I had serious concussion in December and was off sick from the 12th till when we broke up on the 21st. Company policy states that you are required to call in by 09:30 *EVERY* day whilst off sick. I just assumed that being submitted to hospital and advising work on the 13th that it would last 2-6 weeks was enough.
> 
> They actually threatened to withhold my salary from the 13/12/2006 till the 02/01/2007 too but did not go ahead with it. Sadly they did withhold my December bonus though..........
> 
> ...



Thats soo crap, if your in hospital do they expect you to get out of bed, go down the hall in your jammies and place a call ffs! Thats great news about your interview i hope you get it then you can tell them to shove their crap job.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2007)

It is amusing to now have a verbal warning, a final written warning and a written warning on file all for seperate events  

I really hope that I get this new job for all the reasons listed above but most of all handing in my resignation letter


----------



## sheek (Jan 12, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> It is amusing to now have a verbal warning, a final written warning and a written warning on file all for seperate events
> 
> I really hope that I get this new job for all the reasons listed above but most of all handing in my resignation letter




ahh the joy of handing over the resignation letter, i love that moment.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 12, 2007)

Always sooooo sweet


----------



## sheek (Jan 12, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Always sooooo sweet




Indeed, "oh whats that your going get me to do more work? Oh no your not i leave you bastards"  it would be better if i could staple it to thier foreheads with a nail gun


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2007)

Just had an email from a firm requesting to see me urgently. Salary is nearly double what I earn now and loads of travel.....

Feeling happier and happier as this week passes


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 12, 2007)

Please, please use the word "fuck" in your resignation letter.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Please, please use the word "fuck" in your resignation letter.



I was thinking about this one and will probably just write a one sentence letter stating that my notice is given. The company has an exit interview as standard and will be all guns blazing there  

Might even be able to get them in bother with the law


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2007)

Resigned today


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 1, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Sadly I MUST bite my tongue as I simply can't afford to get sacked.


but you don't know HOW to be silent!   

ahh....seen rest of thread. just as well, innit?


----------



## baldrick (Feb 1, 2007)

<claps>

well done, Badgers


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Resigned today


Nice one


----------



## psycherelic (Feb 1, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Resigned today



good one!

I *heart* resigning/quitting jobs, you're making me wish I had one to quite now


----------



## Kameron (Feb 1, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Resigned today


Celebrating this weekend?


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 1, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Resigned today



Huzzah! Go forth and celebrate at once


----------



## Phenol (Feb 1, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Resigned today



Excellent - don't let the drama stop - we must have updates!


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh god yes, nothing less than a full transcript of your exit interview will do.


----------



## derf (Feb 1, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Resigned today



Don't forget to pinch the cunt's pencil sharpener before you fuck off.


----------



## sorearm (Feb 1, 2007)

only just caught this thread badgers, but fair play to you - you've put up with more shit than I could

I LOVED the crisp packet put-down, that was fantastic and one that I will treasure forever.

let us know how it all goes, your EX place of work seems like a fucking horrendous little hole of sad 'managers' who can't manage to find their arse with both hands. Amazing how normal people like us can grasp such simple matters....

... and we all want to hear about the exit interview!  

btw isn't withholding your bonus, threatening to withold your salary all very dubious legally. Ask to see copies of policy regarding sickness, pointing out that you have a MEDICAL reason ... time to give a bit of threatening noises about victimisation, getting legal advice, been down to the local CAB/law centre etc, 'we wouldn't want this to go any further would we?' etc etc


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 1, 2007)

nice one badgers!


----------



## Zeppo (Feb 1, 2007)

*Bad management*

Badgers - is there a union in your workplace? If yes chat to them, get support.

Has this manager got a past history of telling porkies? If they say they are going to sack you, mention employment tribunals, bullying, harassment and bad management. Most employers hate tribunals because they cost money.

OK you don't like the workplace but make the shits work, if they want to get rid of you. Resigning maybe the easy thing but it is also the cheapest for them. Don't give them the luxury.


----------



## Groucho (Feb 1, 2007)

You're a bit late Zeppo!


----------



## Zeppo (Feb 1, 2007)

*Bad management*

Badgers ignore earlier post. Break out the champagne.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Resigned today



Started the new job on Tuesday 27th of Feb and loving it. 

Nice promotion to fill out my CV 
Much more chilled out company
Paying me more money and treating me well so far 
Nice people who work hard but like a laugh and a beer 

Happy days (with a hidden reference)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2007)

Hooray!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2007)

don't know you, cos I'm new, but just read all this and congratulations. How was the exit interview?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> How was the exit interview?



Hi Papingo  

Exit interview was brutal and lasted for 1.5 hours with Manager 1 

Told them what (I felt) they were doing wrong 
Gave a lot of specific examples of poor process and procedure 
Advised them what this was doing for company wide moral and performance
Pointed out salary differences and the lack of a level playing field 
Some incidents of racism by incompetent managers / team leaders 

Best of all I advised him that the feeling employees got from all this was that he was simply incompetent. 

He actually agreed with me  

Strangely I decided a while ago to leave on a VERY good note with everyone and so left my work perfect, worked at 100% for the last two months and felt pretty good when I finally left.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, that's lovely. Not as funny for us as if you'd gone out in a blaze of profanity. but good all the same.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2007)

Just heard on the gossip grapevine that Manager 1 was fired for poor performance on Friday last week!


----------



## baldrick (Apr 30, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 30, 2007)

Karma is wonderful


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2007)

New company has been taken over recently.... 

All quiet at the moment but the nice fellow called Ken who used to bring my cheque every month and tear my expenses apart has just been made redundant  

I liked Ken


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 25, 2018)

equationgirl said:


> Karma is wonderful


Pickman's model I waited nearly 11 years for that like!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2018)

equationgirl said:


> Pickman's model I waited nearly 11 years for that like!


----------

